# Deutsch Connection Show - DC09 14/06/009



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

For more information or to submit your details to our FREE keep informed service log onto the DC09 mini site at www.dc09.co.uk

Fell free to pop over and say hi on the DC forum as well.

*VENUE*
Turweston Aerodrome
Biddlesden Road
Westbury
Brackley. 
NN13 5YD

http://www.multimap.com/s/eFjQYXVs
Ideally located between the M1 and M40

We are currently taking applications for club stands & trade stands PM me for details.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

x5pea said:


> For more information or to submit your details to our FREE keep informed service log onto the DC09 mini site at www.dc09.co.uk
> 
> Fell free to pop over and say hi on the DC forum as well.
> 
> ...


Subscribed.. cant wait.. Live in Kettering so it will be nice to have something more local.. Hope it is a good turn out..


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

och jaaaaa! hope it turns out good for you guys  entschäuuu (enjoy


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Subscribed.. cant wait.. Live in Kettering so it will be nice to have something more local.. Hope it is a good turn out..


Handy for you that then mate

We looked at another veune in kettering and one in Corby aswell, but that fell through.:thumb:


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

x5pea said:


> Handy for you that then mate
> 
> We looked at another veune in kettering and one in Corby aswell, but that fell through.:thumb:


Wouldnt have one in Corby mate.. well maybe if you supply the stab vests !


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

mikeyc_123 said:


> Wouldnt have one in Corby mate.. well maybe if you supply the stab vests !


haaaaaa


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

less than 3 months to go now guys

Still spaces left for club stands and in the show and shine. We have loads of traders booked in and its shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be there, should be a good one! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmm going to sound a stick in a mud now but what will make this any different to the other Dub shows there seem to far too many. Going back a number of years now there was only one show to go to GTI Interenational. What the shows are missing I feel is the 1/4 mile only my opinion not having a dig Chris


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Hmmmmmm going to sound a stick in a mud now but what will make this any different to the other Dub shows there seem to far too many. Going back a number of years now there was only one show to go to GTI Interenational. What the shows are missing I feel is the 1/4 mile only my opinion not having a dig Chris


I kinda agree with you there mate, Inters has something about it by virtue of the 1/4 mile, it adds something special but every year I go I come away feeling disappointed for some reason. I long for the glory days of Crowthorne TRRL when it was THE chow to be seen at and to see.

Ultimate Dubs this year had a very special feel about it though, its the first real show of the year and if you are building a car over the winter its your goal, I know cars that came out of the bodyshop on the Thursday for a detail and drive down for the weekend!! i certainly didn't come away disappointed and think the scene is set for a great year of shows, the bar has been raised by most people this year and the "scene" is definitely being led by the UK.

I think this Deutsch Connection will be a cracker too!:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> I kinda agree with you there mate, Inters has something about it by virtue of the 1/4 mile, it adds something special but every year I go I come away feeling disappointed for some reason. I long for the glory days of Crowthorne TRRL when it was THE chow to be seen at and to see.
> 
> Ultimate Dubs this year had a very special feel about it though, its the first real show of the year and if you are building a car over the winter its your goal, I know cars that came out of the bodyshop on the Thursday for a detail and drive down for the weekend!! i certainly didn't come away disappointed and think the scene is set for a great year of shows, the bar has been raised by most people this year and the "scene" is definitely being led by the UK.
> 
> I think this Deutsch Connection will be a cracker too!:thumb:


Lets hope it does not go the Oxfraud Edtion way


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Less than 2 months away now guys


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

*Show & Shine*

The DC09 show and shine will be run slightly differently to the usual format the basics are as follows. First off its free and each winner gets a Meguairs prize pack along with a DC09 Trophy

*Best Of The Best* - The heavy weight category for all the big hitters.

Full on Show Cars, Magazine Featured cars, the best Dubs/BMW from all over the UK & Europe competing for the ultimate prize in the scene. We have teamed up with our traders and sponsors to put together a Show & Shine prize pack to beat all others, if you've got it flaunt it that's what we say with 1st 2nd and 3rd this is the Show & Shine Category to be in.

_* Best of the best entrants will not be entered into any other categories _

*Main Show & Shine Categories  *

MK1 Golf
MK2 Golf 
MK3 Golf 
MK4 Golf 
MK5 Golf

Corrado 
Polo 
Lupo 
Beetle 
Other VW's

Audi 
Seat 
Skoda

E30 BMW 
E36 BMW
E46 BMW 
Other BMW

*Additional Categories* (All S&S cars will be entered into these categories in addition to their own Main Category)

Best Bodywork / Paint: Sponsored by Meguiars 
Best Wheels: Sponsored by Wheel Whores
Best Interior: Sponsored by MJ Interiors
Best Engine Bay: Sponsored by TUK Customs
Best Club Stand: Sponsored by Deutsch Connection 
Best Stance: Sponsored by Bagyard


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll be there (without the car unfortunately though..long story!)

Any of you boys coming to Inters? :thumb:


----------



## x5pea (Feb 20, 2007)

Just over a week to go guys


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a reminder, we'll be trading at DC '09 on Sunday so if you're about then come over and see us, always good to put faces to the names. :thumb:

See you there..

Alex


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Bump!

I'll be on the e36 stand :wave:


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

me too , weathers good for it too !:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I am hoping to be there on the E30zone stand :thumb:

Better bring some cash if Elite ca care are going to be there


----------

